
Facebook Buys TagTile - noinput
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/13/facebook-ups-the-mobile-ante-again-buys-mobile-loyalty-rewards-startup-tagtile/
======
rollypolly
No price?

Let me be the first one to speculate: Less than a billion. ;)

